# Happy Father's Day



## Lancel0t

Happy Father's Day to all fathers here in WRF and to all our Fathers.


----------



## funnydeal

¡¡¡  Felicidades a todos los papás !!!​


----------



## Artrella

*    Para todos los papis de  WR....      *


----------



## Whodunit

Huh? Is it Father's Day in Argentina and in the Philippines today? In Germany it was on May 5th.   

*Happy Father's Day to all daddies, though.*​


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades a todos los Foreros que tienen el honor de ser padres... y felicidades a todos nosotros (sin distinción de género) los que tenemos padres, abuelos, tíos, suegros o padrinos con quienes celebrar hoy! 

Un cálido abrazo,
LN


----------



## rayb

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¡Felicidades a todos los Foreros que tienen el honor de ser padres... y felicidades a todos nosotros (sin distinción de género) los que tenemos padres, abuelos, tíos, suegros o padrinos con quienes celebrar hoy!
> 
> Un cálido abrazo,
> LN


 
Gracias foreras y foreros por vuestros buenos deseos. Así lo celebraremos:





Saludos, rayb


----------



## supercrom

Artrella said:
			
		

> *    Para todos los papis de WR....    *


 Coincido contigo:
*¡Felicidades, papá!*

*Supercrom*


----------



## VenusEnvy

I'm visiting my daddy right now. 

To every father! To every padre, _ 父親, vader, père, vater, Πατέρας, 父, 아버지, and Отец: We love you!


----------



## alc112

Felicidades a todos los papás de WR y a nuestro papi electrónico: Mike.
Este es mi papá


----------



## Alundra

Yo también quiero felicitar a todos los papis del foro.

Espero que hayáis pasado un día estupendo. En España, este día se celebró el 19 de Marzo.

¡¡Feliz Día!!

Alundra.


----------



## mjscott

Happy Father's Day. In memory of those whose dads left way too soon and who we miss dearly!


----------

